# After two years of chasing the grail, I have finally obtained it



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

I first walked into a Lange boutique in early 2016 and came to know about the brand and its time pieces. After falling in love with the 1815 U/D and the Lange 1 two years ago, I have been dreaming of owning one ever since.

Finally my dream of owning my grail came true two weeks ago. I need to sell my relatively new Grand Seiko SBGH267 to help fund it which is abit of a regret. However I am now a very proud owner of a white gold Lange 191.039. My first Lange and I am over the moon. This is definitely a permanent keeper in my small collection!


----------



## Stargazer735 (Aug 24, 2018)

Congratulations! Classic piece, will always remain unique.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Mission accomplished! Congratulations. This is about as good as it gets.

Just out of interest... What swung you towards this one over the 1815 U/D?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations on your new amazing A. Lange & Sohne, and wear it in good health!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

It's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks! Definitely loves the look, can't help but to "check" the time too frequently.



Stargazer735 said:


> Congratulations! Classic piece, will always remain unique.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks man!



HereComesTheBOOM said:


> It's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks Dan! Actually you are one of the reasons I decided to go for the Lange. Seeing your recent acquisition of the 1815 U/D reminded me of my love for Lange and rekindled my spirit to try to acquire the grail again after two long years.



dantan said:


> Congratulations on your new amazing A. Lange & Sohne, and wear it in good health!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks mate! The 1815 U/D is the first Lange i fell in love with and the L1 the second. The more unique dial of the L1 swayed me over the classic look of the 1815 U/D. And most importantly a good deal on white gold L1 came along so i decided to grab it.

Both watches to me are at the top of their game and no one can go wrong with either one!



EightEyes said:


> Mission accomplished! Congratulations. This is about as good as it gets.
> 
> Just out of interest... What swung you towards this one over the 1815 U/D?


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Congrats, that is one beautiful watch!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Congrats! That's badass for sure!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

aaroniusl said:


> Thanks Dan! Actually you are one of the reasons I decided to go for the Lange. Seeing your recent acquisition of the 1815 U/D reminded me of my love for Lange and rekindled my spirit to try to acquire the grail again after two long years.


I am glad to hear!


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

aaroniusl said:


> I first walked into a Lange boutique in early 2016 and came to know about the brand and its time pieces. After falling in love with the 1815 U/D and the Lange 1 two years ago, I have been dreaming of owning one ever since.
> 
> Finally my dream of owning my grail came true two weeks ago. I need to sell my relatively new Grand Seiko SBGH267 to help fund it which is abit of a regret. However I am now a very proud owner of a white gold Lange 191.039. My first Lange and I am over the moon. This is definitely a permanent keeper in my small collection!


That's a pure stunner - congrats!


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

Gorgeous watch.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

That's one sweet ride...


----------



## Bwool (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats!!! My all time Top 1 watch in my list. But i like the rose gold one.


----------



## MartinVang (Apr 7, 2015)

A grail watch of mine as well. 
Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the kind congratulations!


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats, it looks amazing on your wrist, and really dig the all white / silver dial :-!:-!


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

Wow. Love it. Congrats!


----------



## jerbear00 (Sep 7, 2018)

Very nice! Congratulations


----------



## BOND007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Goodness gracious thats lovely! Congrats


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice watch you have there and what a collection too!


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

aaroniusl said:


> I first walked into a Lange boutique in early 2016 and came to know about the brand and its time pieces. After falling in love with the 1815 U/D and the Lange 1 two years ago, I have been dreaming of owning one ever since.
> 
> Finally my dream of owning my grail came true two weeks ago. I need to sell my relatively new Grand Seiko SBGH267 to help fund it which is abit of a regret. However I am now a very proud owner of a white gold Lange 191.039. My first Lange and I am over the moon. This is definitely a permanent keeper in my small collection!


classic.


----------



## Zenxek (Jan 4, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful piece which I am very jealous of!! Congrats on the amazing acquisition!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wjhoffmann (Aug 30, 2010)

A beautiful and unique Piece. Congratulations!


----------



## kkisna (Oct 10, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## rripley (Apr 19, 2017)

A HUGE congrats - I am now living vicariously through you and can totally understand your excitement. A. Lange & Sohne is my grail as well (Datograph)....so one day I hope to be in your shoes celebrating this amazing watch-maker. Enjoy!!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

rripley said:


> A. Lange & Sohne is my grail as well (Datograph)


Curious, which Datograph do you prefer -- original or Up/Down -- and in what metal(s)?


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Congratulations! Will forever remain an unattainable grail for me but love seeing real life shots!


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

wow amazing big love for that piece enjoy it


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Although the question is not for me, my grail chronograph is the Dato and I would love to own either the original or the newer Up/Down. If budget is not a restraint, I will definitely go for the Dato Up/Down in Plat with the panda dial. That is my ultimate grail!



CFR said:


> Curious, which Datograph do you prefer -- original or Up/Down -- and in what metal(s)?


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks all for your well wishes!  Still enjoying this piece immensely. In fact it has taken over majority of my wrist time!


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

Huge congratulations man, you got an amazing iconic piece, now enjoy it  !!!


----------



## eonflux (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!!

Absolutely beautiful watch


----------



## Voggan (Jul 21, 2018)

An absolutely stunning watch. Enjoy!


----------

